# Gerald Levert Has Died



## M.a.c. Queen (Nov 10, 2006)

I am so sad he had a massive heart attack that is really depressing


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 10, 2006)

yea it is sad i was driving in the car this afternoon when i  heard it on the radio i was like man........ this sucks


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 10, 2006)

I loved him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I can't believe it...he was too young.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 10, 2006)

Way to young indeed, I didn't know he was only 40. When my boyfriend told me, I thought he was talking about his father. Very sad.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

Who was He? I don't think I've ever heard of him.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

never mind, I just Googled him. I know who he is, I just didn't know him by  name. 

How sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People seem to be dying , younger and younger for things that usually happen to the older group of people


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 11, 2006)

I heard about it on the radio. It's so sad. He was so young.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2006)

I LOVED Gerald and Eddie's voices. They were a Dynamic Duo. May he rest in peace. I am so sad right now.....I hope Eddie is doing OK.


----------



## hannahjohnson (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh my god! He used to come into the restaurant I worked at all the time! He was such a sweet sweet man. And a very lovely family too! They made his daughter look like such a crazy bitch on My Super Sweet 16, and for Christ's sake, it's just so totally not true. Cutest wife evahhh too!

Aww, I knew all those pork ribs he ordered from me would get to him... How weird, my super fantastico old boss just died and was only a couple of years older than him, and looked JUST like him!


----------



## devin (Nov 11, 2006)

this is really sad! our men really have to start taking better care of themselves and going to the doctor. my prayers and thoughts are with his family.


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 11, 2006)

I just read about it and it broke my heart!!!  Such a talent lost!!  We've lost so many great artists in the past few years.......i'm sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, our men have got to start taking better care of themselves....


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Nov 13, 2006)

I was at work last weekend when I heard he had a heart attack. May he Rest in Peace. It's sad to see a lot of people who have big future ahead of them pass away.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why are all the good ones always gotta go first? WHY?!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Nov 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannahjohnson* 

 
_Oh my god! He used to come into the restaurant I worked at all the time! He was such a sweet sweet man. And a very lovely family too! They made his daughter look like such a crazy bitch on My Super Sweet 16, and for Christ's sake, it's just so totally not true. Cutest wife evahhh too!

Aww, I knew all those pork ribs he ordered from me would get to him... How weird, my super fantastico old boss just died and was only a couple of years older than him, and looked JUST like him! 










_

 
I don't think they made his daughter look bad at all. I loved her! And I love how he kept her grounded. They looked like they had a very loving family.


----------

